
Ask HN: What is the ugliest code you've let slip? - mc42
I&#x27;ve seen some horrible code run perfectly, and some inexplicable snippet that shouldn&#x27;t run work well enough.<p>What have <i>you</i> let make it to production that never should have been there, and likely was only intended as a temporary fix?<p>Did you ever get around to fixing it?
======
dublinclontarf
I have been told that the code I write is ugly, multiple times by different
people.

The only time this has ever bothered me is when it's in the interview process
and costs me the job.

I usually stop working on code when it's "good enough", which is to say, when
it works.

Maybe I have low standards.

~~~
bbcbasic
Sometimes good enough is best, and other times a refactoring is worth it. Key
is to think of it from a business point of view. If you always refactor or
never refactor, both extremes are suboptimal IMO. Deciding when a quick fix is
good vs. something more considered is an art.

------
bbcbasic
I read the gang of four, got a hard on and banged out some code with lots of
classes with really long names. Felt damn proud of it at the time. Wanted to
be the next Martin Fowler, but probably just some confused poor sod now
maintaining that pile.

